# sportlegs



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Tried them for a century yesterday. Most definitely made a difference. I had used 3 of the trial packs on the ride (I am about 210 and the single server were 5 tabs - so what the heck) 

1 pack 1hr before
1 pack 2.5 hours in
1 pack 5 hrs in.

3600 ft of climbing and it was only my second century. finished at 16.9 mph ave

Legs felt much better than I thought they would.

I will definitely use again


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Interesting. I am all for legal supplements that work. Curious what you averaged the time before, prior elevation, and general pre ride training.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I use Sportlegs and it does seem to help. I take one capsule with each water bottle. So less then the recommended dosage. I wish there was a liquid version, taking pills while riding seems to be about the only thing my body does not like. So I open the capsule and dump the powered in mouth before drinking. It has no taste


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I did this one recently and I would say my legs were more shot

Ups and downs by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details

Certainly 60 miles in on the ride with sportlegs I felt much better. 

Yesterday's century:

TDC North Shore Century by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details

Here is my only other century - different bike - different roads - less than half the elevation. I cramped up numerous times on that ride. I did not hydrate properly though. 

Seacoast Century 2013 my 1st century by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details

I definite would use it in anything 60ish miles plus. Maybe just a pre-ride and see how it goes.

As far as training - not a lot. I did ride a trainer over the winter 1hr x 3days a week. Been riding for 2 years. Just got a madone a month and a half ago. had a synapse allow - big difference overall with that as well.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a bottle of the stuff. Tried it twice. First time I got a headache, may have just been coincidence. Second time, no headache but frankly I didn't notice much of a difference. Got a metric coming up in a couple of weeks so maybe I'll try it again then.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You've only done two centuries ever, you used a different bike on each, they're different courses, you were dehydrated and cramping on the first one, and you're sure the reason for the improvement on the second is a supplement?

I'm highly dubious of that conclusion.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ericm979 said:


> You've only done two centuries ever, you used a different bike on each, they're different courses, you were dehydrated and cramping on the first one, and you're sure the reason for the improvement on the second is a supplement?
> 
> I'm highly dubious of that conclusion.


Yea hardly a definitive conclusion. WAY too many variables. 
I noticed his first century was along the coast. And according to Garmin Connect, wind was 5mph.
The second century was more inland. And according to Garmin Connect, wind was 0mph. 

That in and of itself is enough to create two vastly different rides.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

whatever - I just thought they helped.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

gabedad said:


> whatever - I just thought they helped.


The list is pretty long with things I personally thought were helping me too. Turns out I just wanted them to. At the end of the day it's always the same old tried-and-true techniques that make us faster on the bike. 

One thing I've found is that (for me) there is ZERO correlation to legs feeling good or bad and performance. 

Anyways, guys are just trying to help you not waste too much $ chasing rabbits. Don't take it personal.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

woodys737 said:


> Anyways, guys are just trying to help you not waste too much $ chasing rabbits. Don't take it personal.


^^^ This.

Without verifiable data, the mind believes what it wants to believe. Millions of women swore that these toned their butts. Until Sketchers couldn't prove it and it cost them $40mil in lawsuits.









No one here is saying sportlegs doesn't work. But 3 (completely different) rides does not prove much of anything. Maybe if you did a dozen rides on the same route (with), and a dozen rides on the same route (without), you'd have some verifiable results.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I had a bottle of the stuff and used before a hilly ride and my tendency to cramp was noticeably less. Then again, it might be because I drank a glass of water beforehand to help swallow the pills.

IHMO...it seems to work, but one could get the same results from just being more disciplined about staying hydrated and eating a banana during the ride.

$26.95 for a bottle online would buy you a lot of bananas at the local grocery store


----------



## bbarnett51 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've never used it but some ppl that I trust swear by the stuff. 2 of them are RNs and have a lot of experience. They do not take other supplements.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

What special experience does an RN have? RNs that bike to work? The ingredientzes on the back of the bottle are hardly sophisticated. I would have thought an _experienced _RN would have access to far better stuff.


----------



## bbarnett51 (Mar 29, 2014)

Alfonsina said:


> What special experience does an RN have? RNs that bike to work? The ingredientzes on the back of the bottle are hardly sophisticated. I would have thought an _experienced _RN would have access to far better stuff.


You are right man. Glad you got figured out!


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

They seem to work for me. Tried them years ago at the start of Six Gap in Georgia, then later at RAGBRAI. Reduced soreness and leg fatigue considerably. Been a believer ever since. Don't ask me for scientific evidence because I have none. It's all subjective. Could just be the placebo affect, I think they work, therefore they work. In any event, I'll keep on buying them.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

An interesting thing I am noticing is that no one is saying they tried them and they did not work.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

NJBiker72 said:


> An interesting thing I am noticing is that no one is saying they tried them and they did not work.


The placebo effect can be pretty strong!

Here is a blog post discussing a pretty neat study which illustrate the strength of the placebo effect.

But if it 'works for you' is not harmful, and is not expensive,....Why not eh?


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Confirmation bias soothes the regret of $27 mg/ca vs say, rolaids. Sure, not harmful.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

sdeeer said:


> The placebo effect can be pretty strong!
> 
> Here is a blog post discussing a pretty neat study which illustrate the strength of the placebo effect.
> 
> But if it 'works for you' is not harmful, and is not expensive,....Why not eh?


I agree that is definitely a possibility but would also expect some to rage on and on how they were garbage since he stayed up all night before his century drinking and then bonked 50 miles in.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Social Climber said:


> I have a bottle of the stuff. Tried it twice. First time I got a headache, may have just been coincidence. Second time, no headache but frankly I didn't notice much of a difference. Got a metric coming up in a couple of weeks so maybe I'll try it again then.


OK so I have been using Sportlegs more regularly now and my own, biased, unscientific opinion is that it helps me ride better. I cannot quantify by how much but I do feel stronger on the bike. I'm not going to claim any sort of speed or power increase, because I just don't know, but I do feel like I can go longer distances before I start getting tired. Even if it's just a placebo effect I'll continue taking them for longer rides. Just bought a second bottle, in fact.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Chipotle is my sportlegs.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Social Climber said:


> OK so I have been using Sportlegs more regularly now and my own, biased, unscientific opinion is that it helps me ride better. I cannot quantify by how much but I do feel stronger on the bike. I'm not going to claim any sort of speed or power increase, because I just don't know, but I do feel like I can go longer distances before I start getting tired. Even if it's just a placebo effect I'll continue taking them for longer rides. Just bought a second bottle, in fact.


That's pretty much how I feel. Riding a 2 day 150 mile event this weekend and I will certainly be taking them.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

is it legal in the Peloton? if so, probably woks. if not..highly doubt it


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

NJBiker72 said:


> Interesting. I am all for legal supplements that work. "".....


I've done over twenty years of research and found that "legal supplements" do not work ( other than placebo effect) and supplements that work are not legal.
After wasting too much $$ on this research, I stopped it about 5 years ago.
Real food works, especially beets!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Sports supplements are not covered under the FDA, so these "miracle cure all" supplements aren't proven to be safe and effective. They don't undergo the rigorous testing phases to prove they work like Rx drugs under FDA guidelines. Any company can make a claim that this works and that works, just like the salesman that sold the miracle cures on a stagecoach in the old west.

The best way to prevent cramps is to begin the hydration process a few days before the big ride by eating and drinking things that are good for your body and will store for later. During the day of the ride, drink plenty of fluids prior to, and during the event, as well as eating while you're pedaling. Of course, the biggest problem with some riders is not getting in enough training time and distance to prepare for the century or long ride. Another thing to consider is your training geographical region compared to the geography of the ride. For me, I live in hot, humid, sunny Florida where the roads are predominantly flat. There's an occasional incline, but by no means, large hills or mountains. So, if a cyclist like me were to ride in Six Gap, I'd die of cramps. No amount of supplement is going to help my legs. It's conditioning and where you train, how far, and your geographical features you ride in,as opposed to drinking a supplement.

I'd say, save your money and hydrate.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

They work. At least for me.

I tested them by using them by riding the second day of the same route. Much less fatigue and heavy leg feeling when using them.

Maybe not for everyone. Also I don't believe their course of action has to do with hydration. 

I bought a couple of bottles during the off season when they were 25% off and had additional coupon for 10% off. To me worth it at that price.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Buckwheat987 said:


> They work. At least for me.
> 
> I tested them by using them by riding the second day of the same route. Much less fatigue and heavy leg feeling when using them.
> 
> ...


I tried this once... I rode my bike on a route. Then rode it again on the same route. In my situation, the weather was identical. I felt much better on the second try. What did I do differently? Nothing! Turns out I opened up with my first ride and had an awesome second ride. 

More salient to the conversation, I have tried Sportlegs. I too "felt" like they "seemed" to work. Then one year in an endurance mountain bike race, I didn't use them. I was so worried I would not do well. Turns out, I rode just as well (improved over the prior year as I had in previous years). Since this race, I take them or leave them. If they are free, they can't really hurt and may have a placebo effect. If I have to pay for them, I don't use them. I still perform as I usually do. 

If you want to spend the money on the product, great. If you want to believe that they work, have at it. If you want to prove that they work, conduct a controlled trial and see what the data say, or produce a controlled trial supporting your claim.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I couldn't tell a difference. I do like S!Caps by Succeed for cramping though. Eliminates the need for nasty, Gatorade type drinks.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I've tried them and I'm come to the conclusion they do nothing for me. Whereas my cycling buddies who have used magnesium (what's mostly in sport legs) says the magnesiums have worked for them.


----------

